# Calling DIBP for status of delayed visa grant... will it help?



## dhand.sandeep (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello friends,

My application for visa 189 has been delayed/no response from CO since March 2016. Like everyone else I too have written to them a number of times but in vain as they don't reply. So I have thought to call them and find out. Will it help? Also will there be a difference if I call from offshore or if someone calls on my behalf from onshore?

Someone please reply if you have any inputs/opinions/experience. Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Calling them is unlikely to speed things up but possibly they would give you an update on the status. More than likely they'd simply say it's in processing and they'll let you know if they need any more information from you.

Unless you've given DIBP authorisation to communication to anyone other than yourself they wouldn't speak with someone calling on your behalf.

DIBP is very understaffed so delays aren't uncommon. 2-3 months is not unusual at all so I'd suggest you simply try to be patient and it'll be processed in due time.


----------

